# PedalBoy not actually dead



## Mary Ann (Jan 13, 2004)

I am angry enough about this that I want to make it a thread of its own so no one misses it. Ref: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?postid=1111975#poststop

PedalBoy, your return here 3 years after your supposed suicide is appalling. Many of us actually mourned you. Yes, I cried real tears. I have no idea what led you to faking your own death online, but it's clear you've been ill for many years. PLEASE get the help you so desparately need and leave us alone at MTBR.

Mary Ann


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Don't you believe in reincarnation Mary Ann?

...just make sure that this is the *original* pedalboy.


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

aka, the Prisoner...


----------



## Mary Ann (Jan 13, 2004)

I met and knew Eric in person, so from what I found on Google, I am sufficiently convinced that he is not dead and this is the original poster.


----------



## MPauB1386 (Jun 16, 2005)

its all good he was just hanging out with elvis


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

If this is the case, Eric has greater problems than just ripping people off, being a phony, etc.


----------



## Shwaa (Jan 13, 2004)

Mary Ann said:


> I am angry enough about this that I want to make it a thread of its own so no one misses it. Ref: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?postid=1111975#poststop
> 
> PedalBoy, your return here 3 years after your supposed suicide is appalling. Many of us actually mourned you. Yes, I cried real tears. I have no idea what led you to faking your own death online, but it's clear you've been ill for many years. PLEASE get the help you so desparately need and leave us alone at MTBR.
> 
> Mary Ann


Can you find a link to that "suicide" post? Might be too old to archive. I am curious. Did he SAY he was going to kill himself, then he vanished? Or did someone else post that he had killed himself? I was around in 2002, but I dont remember it.


----------



## Mary Ann (Jan 13, 2004)

http://archive.mtbr.com/00/0EF7DCA5.php

That's the link to the "news" of his suicide supposedly written by his father.

Mary Ann


----------



## Shwaa (Jan 13, 2004)

Mary Ann said:


> http://archive.mtbr.com/00/0EF7DCA5.php
> 
> That's the link to the "news" of his suicide supposedly written by his father.
> 
> Mary Ann


Ok, so the father was in on it too?? I dont see how or why the dad would go to such great lengths (he even said he would return phone calls!) I mean, how could he have picked up a call from someone offering their condolences and keep a straight face? Let alone "act" sad. And if it was PedalBoy himself answering the phones, wouldn't people catch on to that? I think more investigating needs to be done.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Shwaa said:


> Ok, so the father was in on it too?? I dont see how or why the dad would go to such great lengths (he even said he would return phone calls!) I mean, how could he have picked up a call from someone offering their condolences and keep a straight face? Let alone "act" sad. I think more investigating needs to be done.


 Errr uhhh...Assumption?

There actually has been cases in the history of the internet of people making a fake account! Can you believe it?


----------



## Shwaa (Jan 13, 2004)

lidarman said:


> Errr uhhh...Assumption?
> 
> There actually has been cases in the history of the internet of people making a fake account! Can you believe it?


Umm thats not the point. The point is "I will answer phone calls and emails". What if someone actually called? Who answered the phone? See what I mean. Assuming he did fake his death, someone else was in on it...cause I doubt he answered any "condolences" phone calls himself. If the phone number was a fake, this would have been brought up way before now.


----------



## Shwaa (Jan 13, 2004)

lidarman said:


> More assumption. Read it again "I will answer *WITH* phone calls and emails" repsonding to the email. It's easy to BS on email.
> 
> There was no number there to call!
> 
> Besides, why is everyone so up in arms? PedalBoy only did it on MTBR. That guy on survivor did it on national TV.


Yea good point. I read that the wrong way.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Shwaa said:


> Umm thats not the point. The point is "I will answer phone calls and emails". What if someone actually called? Who answered the phone? See what I mean. Assuming he did fake his death, someone else was in on it...cause I doubt he answered any "condolences" phone calls himself. If the phone number was a fake, this would have been brought up way before now.


 More assumption. Read it again "all personal words will be answered *with* phone calls or email." It's easy to BS on email.

There was no number there to call!

Besides, why is everyone so up in arms? PedalBoy only did it on MTBR. That guy on survivor did it on national TV.


----------



## KeepinPace (Feb 3, 2004)

In a way, I suspect someone yanking our chain here
Until we know one way or the other, is he dead or not, we need to keep this under wraps
If this is someone pretending to be PB, they are getting a kick out of us
If it is the real PB, he needs help, BADLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catch22 (Apr 30, 2004)

Shwaa said:


> Umm thats not the point. The point is "I will answer phone calls and emails". What if someone actually called? Who answered the phone? See what I mean. Assuming he did fake his death, someone else was in on it...cause I doubt he answered any "condolences" phone calls himself. If the phone number was a fake, this would have been brought up way before now.


"all personal words will be answered with phone calls or emails." No number listed and no mention about accepting calls, just that he could answer with one.


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

Either way its some hosed up... Someone would need to find some real records on him, dead or alive. People living & dead leave traces all over. Especially online.


----------



## Samurai Cat (May 21, 2004)

*Boy did *I* sure pick a good time to return, myself *

Crazy times.


----------



## KuNgFuDeViL (Jul 25, 2004)

If someone actually did this for real it is messed up and completely wrong on a moral basis. I don't know why someone would fake their own death...on the other hand this is just turning into one big soap opera. I wasn't a member of MTBR when all these events originally occured but I have been watching this closely since it all started to go down with that post by The Prisoner. Either way, I feel like I should be a lonely house wife at home watching days of our lives or something. In my opinion someone is just trying to get a rise out of you all and it is working. Don't pay them any attention and they can go back to cutting themselves or whatever they do in their free time when not annoying people on threads.


----------



## KeepinPace (Feb 3, 2004)

Samurai Cat said:


> Crazy times.


Kind of makes you wonder who else from the past is going to show up lol


----------



## Mary Ann (Jan 13, 2004)

Record and picture of him alive and well in February 2005 can be found here:

http://www.fulda-reifen.de/WYS/Page...s_teams.2005..ii.&db=wysful/gwfwysen.nsf&dt=&

He competed for team USA for the "Fulda Challenge".

How much more proof do you guys want? Whether or not the person posting now as PedalBoy is *actually* Eric, the truth of the matter is, he did not die in 2002 as previously reported.

Mary Ann


----------



## KeepinPace (Feb 3, 2004)

Mary Ann said:


> Record and picture of him alive and well in February 2005 can be found here:
> 
> http://www.fulda-reifen.de/WYS/Page...s_teams.2005..ii.&db=wysful/gwfwysen.nsf&dt=&
> 
> ...


That is one sick man right there
Why would you want to fake you death?
That is PB in the pic
Not sure if this is him posting or not, but that is him


----------



## catch22 (Apr 30, 2004)

Samurai Cat said:


> Crazy times.


Sure did, too bad J.D. is gone and Pete doesn't come around much. This could be really interesting. Nice avatar, "I'm crushing your head"


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

What a dick. He must be seriously phucked up to pull that, then come in now and post with the same handle.

The tone of the text was of classic Peds the "falmer", also.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

KeepinPace said:


> Why would you want to fake you death?


 _at.ten.tion \*-'ten-ch*n\ \-'tench-n*l, -'ten-ch*n-*l\ n [ME attencioun, 
fr. L attention-, attentio, fr. attentusX, pp. of attendere 1a: the act or 
state of attending esp. through applying the mind to an object of sense or 
thought 1b: a condition of readiness for such attention involving esp. a 
selective narrowing or focusing of consciousness and receptivity 2: 
OBSERVATION, NOTICE; esp : consideration with a view to action 3a: anact
of civility or courtesy esp. in courtship 3b: ATTENTIVENESS 4: a position 
assumed by a soldier with heels together, body erect, arms at the sides, 
and eyes to the front - often used as a command - at.ten.tion.al aj_


----------



## Shwaa (Jan 13, 2004)

*Another thing I don't understand...*

Did this guy just totally give up mountain biking and any association with anyone from this website, just to pull this stunt? I find it amazing that we are JUST finding out about this now, 3 years later. No one caught this earlier? People who used to ride with him? Etc etc.

This is straight up Matlock stuff.


----------



## heeler (Feb 13, 2004)

http://www.skagwaynews.com/012805FuldateamUSA.html

odd stuff people...odd stuff...


----------



## Brad_Trent (Jan 23, 2004)

Am I shocked that the dumb fu¢k is still alive? Sure. Am I surprised that he actually was bugged out enough to fake his own suicide? *HELL NO!!!* I'd known Peds for a long Goddamned time and saw him do some seriously effed-up shlt, but this has to be an alltime winner in the Ultimate Loser Sweepstakes.

On the other hand, this has shown us that the crazy little bastard is actually alive, which I guess is a _tiny bit_ better than him being worm food. And I now know where he lives and his phone number and a WHOLE bunch of other cool shlt, so I can spend an unholy amount of time messin' with him as payback!

BeeT's


----------



## K'Endo (Dec 23, 2003)

Ah yes, I remember the old "Pedalboy is dead" thread. I also remember NOT posting a response or comment at the time, because I was pretty damn sure it was BS. However, on the extremely unlikely chance that it was actually true, I figured it was better to say nothing than to spoil a requiem thread ...


Kn.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Brad Trent said:


> BeeT's


 Damn BT, I love the way she rows that boat in your avatar!


----------



## Pawndream (Mar 17, 2004)

Seen this crap on other message boards before, so it doesn't surprise me one bit. I have actually seen it several times, which makes me very skeptical anytime people suddenly "drop dead." Especially when an unknown "loved one" comes on to post a posthumous message from the deceased. Red Flag Alert

Bottom line is take anything you read on an internet message board with a grain of salt.

People are sh*tty. Sad but true.


----------



## Brad_Trent (Jan 23, 2004)

lidarman said:


> Damn BT, I love the way she rows that boat in your avatar!


Thanks Rich...I've been trying to get her "form" right for a while and she's just about got it...*perfect!!!*

BeeT's


----------



## DSR (Dec 30, 2003)

*Whacked...*

radair called it in the original "father" post. F'd up man. It is an odd world we live in. S


----------



## Brad_Trent (Jan 23, 2004)

And by the way, not fer nothing, but Peds saying he was dead was just the capper on a long career of lies, scams and other dastardly deeds he foisted on the folks who hang out here. He wasn't just pulling our collective legs on the boards...Peds actions literally went over to the criminal on more than one occasion. He personally tried to rip me off and I know of a few others who were left light in the wallet after he blew town! He was, quite honestly, one of the "Internet Axe Murderers" your mother always warned you about!!!

BeeT's


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Brad Trent said:


> Thanks Rich...I've been trying to get her "form" right for a while and she's just about got it...*perfect!!!*
> 
> BeeT's


 Which one is she? Lucky punk!










Stolen from BradTrents site, Copyright BradTrent.

dude, and your lens skillz are amazing.


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*Fake!*

I heard Brad Trent was dead.

Nice avatar.

I couldn't care less if Pedal Boy rose again on the third day. Sure, I felt bad when he died. And I think he will remain dead for me.

But I miss Brad Trent.


----------



## Brad_Trent (Jan 23, 2004)

lidarman said:


> Which one is she? Lucky punk!


Nah...different girl, but if you reload that page a few times you'll eventually see this one too...










I know, I know...charmed life...


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

flyingsuperpetis said:


> Yeah, Brad. Your avatar was good. Your post was really good. But your site... holy guacamole. Nice work! Some of those are very familiar. Aside from Nedly there, ya ever take any mtbing images?


 That Peter Jennings image hit me. It has a timely sadness to it.


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*Living the Life*

Who else has seen Antonioi's Blow-Up?


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

Yeah, Brad. Your avatar was good. Your post was really good. But your site... holy guacamole. Nice work! Some of those are very familiar. Aside from Nedly there, ya ever take any mtbing images?


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

*Classic Passion!*

Pass the popcorn!

I wasted a bunch of time looking at that kook's old posts after he killed himself the first time. Still, I agree with BT. I'm more glad he's still alive than pissed he faked his death.

BTW, I couldn't care less about BT. I miss Photo-John.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Fast Eddy said:


> ..
> 
> BTW, I couldn't care less about BT. I miss Photo-John.


 Damn, and Renee misses you!


----------



## NewsOfTheWorld (Jul 16, 2005)

KuNgFuDeViL said:


> I don't know why someone would fake their own death


That's easy to answer, just look at previous posts with his name in them. He obviously owes several people money and was looking to hide away for a while. I vote you send the meanest mothah from this forum after him to open up a large can of whupass.

NTW


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jan 16, 2004)

On the other hand, this has shown us that the crazy little bastard is actually alive, which I guess is a _tiny bit_ better than him being worm food.

Agreed. Although The Sock will tear him limb from limb if she ever sees him.

Slarts
Bike Shop That Dare Not Speak Its Name

PS: Damn that lil' animation is distracting. Could you add sound?


----------



## celly (Dec 20, 2003)

Mary Ann said:


> I am angry enough about this that I want to make it a thread of its own so no one misses it. Ref: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?postid=1111975#poststop
> 
> PedalBoy, your return here 3 years after your supposed suicide is appalling. Many of us actually mourned you. Yes, I cried real tears. I have no idea what led you to faking your own death online, but it's clear you've been ill for many years. PLEASE get the help you so desparately need and leave us alone at MTBR.
> 
> Mary Ann


Eric scammed, ripped off, physically abused people, drank too much and generally was not a very nice person to pretty much everyone he came across. I cut him WAY too much slack often. Ironically, Spike and I had a conversation two nights ago (we're down here visiting in Wisconsin right now). She said that I shouldn't give people the benefit of the doubt, just because they haven't messed with me. Well, outside of a few messageboard battles many years ago, Eric Coufal never messed with me. I often gave him a cyber shoulder to cry on offline, even after I received countless emails from victims of his scams and from all over North America. When Eric "died", I knew it was probably for the best. He seemed like a lost cause and I felt really bad for him. If Eric Coufal did fake his own death, and I wouldn't put it past him, then he really is dead anyhow, at least in my world.

Frankly, I wouldn't put it past him based on what I already know about him. I strongly suspected he might have tried something like this when word of the "suicide" came out, but he seemed like such a lost cause that suicide seemed believable too.

Thanks for the note, MA.


----------



## Brad_Trent (Jan 23, 2004)

flyingsuperpetis who axed: said:


> Aside from Nedly there, ya ever take any mtbing images?


Well...there's that image of DaleRider that sits at the top of the MTBR.COM page...










And then there's the whole Waterdown story from Mountain Bike Magazine from a few years back...










...but other than that I kinda stick with celebrities and neked women!

I did notice that in the DaleRider link above, there is a picture of PedalBoy with DR1 from the time Eric was at DR's place...










BeeT's


----------



## Brad_Trent (Jan 23, 2004)

celly surfaced and added... said:


> "...Eric scammed, ripped off, physically abused people, drank too much and generally was not a very nice person to pretty much everyone he came across..."


Jesus...this post is gettin' ALL of the old pharts, ain' t it?!!

BeeT's


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

This place can be such a freak show.

Sabine


----------



## celly (Dec 20, 2003)

Mary Ann said:


> Record and picture of him alive and well in February 2005 can be found here:
> 
> http://www.fulda-reifen.de/WYS/Pages?&pg=fulda-challenge_challenge.2005_participants_teams.2005..ii.&db=wysful/gwfwysen.nsf&dt=&
> 
> ...


That's definitely him. I love the reference to Alaska. I wonder if all the people in Seward that have been looking for him know where he is. Spike saw the photo of him with the girl and said "Run girl, run!"

I wonder how much he's stolen from her?


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

*Yup--*

We all resemble that remark. We are all normal in our own mindzzz.........



Sabine said:


> This place can be such a freak show.
> 
> Sabine


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

celly said:


> That's definitely him. I love the reference to Alaska...


 You should see the other article...

dated 4-22-05, see:

*Proposed triathlon has trouble getting organized*

http://www.skagwaynews.com/042205skagwaysports.html

Blummin apostrophies didn't carry over in the post...


----------



## KuNgFuDeViL (Jul 25, 2004)

celly said:


> we're down here visiting in Wisconsin right now.


? 
What would bring anyone to Wisconsin? heh. I live here and I have grown to love this state, just didn't think anyone came to "visit" in Wisconsin unless they were some of those rich Illinois people coming to invade our awesome NorthWoods. What part of the state are you visiting in...hopefully it is a good part of the state, and not one of the central farmfields. Everyone thinks WI is one big farmfield. Once I get the pics from my bro from our trip last week I'll show you all what WI is made of...I will show you all. This is off topic...sorry.


----------



## NewsOfTheWorld (Jul 16, 2005)

Sabine said:


> This place can be such a freak show.


In the words of the immortal Peter Sellers as the bumbling Chief Inspector Jacques Clouseau after smashing a priceless Steinway, "Not any more."


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

*Wow...*



Mary Ann said:


> Record and picture of him alive and well in February 2005 can be found here:
> 
> http://www.fulda-reifen.de/WYS/Page...s_teams.2005..ii.&db=wysful/gwfwysen.nsf&dt=&
> 
> ...


that's definatly him in the pic. Whata dick. I was pretty depressed over his "death" for a while. As you would be with any friends death. It makes the good times I had with him seem fake. I can only imagine what kind of Karma an act like this pays.


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

*That just goes to show you...*



KuNgFuDeViL said:


> ?
> What would bring anyone to Wisconsin?


Even Wisconsin is better than Canada, eh?

How's the little one?

I sent email to my Canadian buddy who lives down here, and just had a baby how it was having an American as a roomie. He replied, "He shits in my house and sucks on my wife's tits all the time."


----------



## celly (Dec 20, 2003)

KuNgFuDeViL said:


> ?
> What would bring anyone to Wisconsin? heh. I live here and I have grown to love this state, just didn't think anyone came to "visit" in Wisconsin unless they were some of those rich Illinois people coming to invade our awesome NorthWoods. What part of the state are you visiting in...hopefully it is a good part of the state, and not one of the central farmfields. Everyone thinks WI is one big farmfield. Once I get the pics from my bro from our trip last week I'll show you all what WI is made of...I will show you all. This is off topic...sorry.


Sorry, my comments were directed at the people in the thread that know Spike and I well. Long story short, I've been on this site for about 8 years now. Met Spike at a gathering in Waterdown, Ontario in July 1998 (and featured in November 1998 issue of "Mountainbike" thanks to Brad Trent). She's from Wisconsin, I'm from Calgary, AB, Canada. We connected, she moved to Canada in 1999, got married (in Wisconsin) in 2003, had a kid in 2004. I don't ride much so I don't post much anymore. Pedalboy was a friend. We've both met him in person, rode with him in Moab (well I did anyhow) and later in Fruita, CO.

We're here visiting my inlaws and showing off our 9 1/2 month old son. Staying in Brookfield. No bikes.


----------



## celly (Dec 20, 2003)

Vader said:


> that's definatly him in the pic. Whata dick. I was pretty depressed over his "death" for a while. As you would be with any friends death. It makes the good times I had with him seem fake. I can only imagine what kind of Karma an act like this pays.


Barry, is that you? This is like a reunion! One good thing does come from Eric's fake death. We all hook up and get to diss him one last time.


----------



## celly (Dec 20, 2003)

Slartibartfast said:


> PS: Damn that lil' animation is distracting. Could you add sound?


That's what I was thinking. 

Spike was indifferent when she heard. Definitely not surprised. She always felt I cut Peds too much slack. The look on her face said a big "toldya so". The timing was weird because we were speaking about this a few nights ago.

I hope all's well with you and Penny and your young'n.


----------



## celly (Dec 20, 2003)

Brad Trent said:


> Jesus...this post is gettin' ALL of the old pharts, ain' t it?!!
> 
> BeeT's


You said it bro. I lurk for 10 minutes here and there, but I've never posted much here when I'm not riding much. I hope that changes but first have to blow off the foot of dust on my Rocky before I take it out. I don't want to think about how long it's been.

Cheers,

Brad2


----------



## Carb (Mar 8, 2005)

*another old fart from the past*

I figured I should chime in and say hi to all the old timers from back in the day. Is there still a kettlemania ride. We might just have to go for an old-timers reunion. I just checked my offline buddies on the icq and wouldn't you know it if pedalboy isn't in the list. Now we need Stine to chime in and say hi 

-Carb


----------



## celly (Dec 20, 2003)

Fast Eddy said:


> Even Wisconsin is better than Canada, eh?
> 
> How's the little one?
> 
> I sent email to my Canadian buddy who lives down here, and just had a baby how it was having an American as a roomie. He replied, "He shits in my house and sucks on my wife's tits all the time."


Hiya Eddy:

Parenthood is way cool. Chris is one cool kid. People always say how he looks like me, then say he's cute in the same breath. Now that's a contradiction in terms, doncha think? 

We're just down here until Sunday. Great place to visit and all.

bc


----------



## celly (Dec 20, 2003)

Carb said:


> I figured I should chime in and say hi to all the old timers from back in the day. Is there still a kettlemania ride. We might just have to go for an old-timers reunion. I just checked my offline buddies on the icq and wouldn't you know it if pedalboy isn't in the list. Now we need Stine to chime in and say hi
> 
> -Carb


We were offered a few bikes from a guy in the neighbourhood that used to work for Hayes. We did that a few years ago and hooked up at the Kettles. No plans to do so this time.

Not sure if Kettlemania still happens. Haven't seen or heard from Nonny in eons. Berrywise came to our wedding back in September 2003. Last we saw/heard of him.

Nice to "see" you.

celly (sort of a "Big Chill" thing going on here tonight)


----------



## polariss (Jan 12, 2004)

*This post has brought out all of us lurkers*

So in one way I guess that was good. I havne't scrolled own all the way but where's juliana?

ARmy Slow Rider...what are you doing out of Afghanistan??

Ok back to the post...it's truley some F*ed up sh*t....I remember that post too...and it was a shock.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Berry's working for J&B in Minneapolis. I've ridden with hima few times since the olden days, but since I moved to 'sconni, I haven't seen much of him.

Oh yeah, this is about PB, isn't it? Sorry. Could care less either way. I think I got suckered into a falme fest once or twice in my more gullible days and that was the contact we had.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

*P !*

Our unit wound up in Kirkuk, Iraq for i year, 1 month and 1 day! My last few months there I found (made) a good friend or two (in particular 1) that helped time go by much more quickly.

Now back to Oahu and getting put out to pasture--so to speak---I have 8 months left before my 20 year retirement---so they are letting me go work in the emergency ops center at division hq---seems like more a punishment to me--if it was like COSCOM Crisis Cell was right after 911, I'll be working lots more than now. The Army's getting old and I'm glad time is drawing toward the end......... How 'bout you??

**yeah back to these threads--at 1st I didn't know what was going on--but then when I read the thread announcing his suicide I remembered reading it. It's just that before I moved to Hawaii I did not have high speed on line---and in Iraq, it was like oil oozing through a straw slow---------so I have had a hard time keeping up until recently.



polariss said:


> ARmy Slow Rider...what are you doing out of Afghanistan??
> 
> .


----------



## Nonny (Sep 6, 2004)

KeepinPace said:


> Kind of makes you wonder who else from the past is going to show up lol


*ahem...*

you rang? 

Non. (resumes lurking...)


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

Nonny said:


> Nonny
> mtbr member
> Join Date: Sep 2004
> Posts: 1
> ...


 Now THAT is some quality Lurking.


----------



## Nonny (Sep 6, 2004)

celly said:


> We were offered a few bikes from a guy in the neighbourhood that used to work for Hayes. We did that a few years ago and hooked up at the Kettles. No plans to do so this time.
> 
> Not sure if Kettlemania still happens. Haven't seen or heard from Nonny in eons. Berrywise came to our wedding back in September 2003. Last we saw/heard of him.
> 
> ...


Well heck, it's nice to see quite a few familiar names from the past posting in this thread. As for me, I've been busy with life in general and so, just haven't had the time to spend online with you crazy axe-wielding folks... 

Things do seem to be finally settling down though so maybe a "Return of Kettlemania" might just be in order sometime soon...

Non (senseless...)


----------



## Nonny (Sep 6, 2004)

flyingsuperpetis said:


> Now THAT is some quality Lurking.


well... I always say, if yer gonna do something, do it right! 

<lurk mode ON>


----------



## KuNgFuDeViL (Jul 25, 2004)

Fast Eddy said:


> Even Wisconsin is better than Canada, eh?
> 
> How's the little one?
> 
> I sent email to my Canadian buddy who lives down here, and just had a baby how it was having an American as a roomie. He replied, "He shits in my house and sucks on my wife's tits all the time."


That sounds about right I guess.


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

celly said:


> I don't want to think about how long it's been.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Brad2


Since Canmore?

Sabine


----------



## celly (Dec 20, 2003)

Sabine said:


> Since Canmore?
> 
> Sabine


You saw how much riding we did there.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

*Yeah..*



celly said:


> Barry, is that you? This is like a reunion! One good thing does come from Eric's fake death. We all hook up and get to diss him one last time.


it's me. I seem to remember, before one of the rides in Fruita, you and Eric posed for a pic of you two pretending to throw a punch at one another. You should've followed through.


----------



## drewwski123 (Apr 15, 2004)

*In Jail maybe*



Brad Trent said:


> Am I shocked that the dumb fu¢k is still alive? Sure. Am I surprised that he actually was bugged out enough to fake his own suicide? *HELL NO!!!* I'd known Peds for a long Goddamned time and saw him do some seriously effed-up shlt, but this has to be an alltime winner in the Ultimate Loser Sweepstakes.
> 
> On the other hand, this has shown us that the crazy little bastard is actually alive, which I guess is a _tiny bit_ better than him being worm food. And I now know where he lives and his phone number and a WHOLE bunch of other cool shlt, so I can spend an unholy amount of time messin' with him as payback!
> 
> BeeT's


I'll start the next rumor, I think he was my brothers cell mate in prison for the last few years, Note the name "Prisoner" on many of the new post. From what I understand from my brother, he looked quite nice in a wig...hummm

L


----------



## KeepinPace (Feb 3, 2004)

This thread is funny if you think about it
It starts out bashing PB for faking his own death, now it's kind of a "family" reunion

Talk about a blast from the past, I have not seen several of the names in this thread here in a long time
Just waiting to see some of the folks I rode with at SBTS chime in next lol


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

polariss said:


> I havne't scrolled own all the way but where's juliana?


She mostly posts over on the Political board.


----------



## KeepinPace (Feb 3, 2004)

Carb said:


> I figured I should chime in and say hi to all the old timers from back in the day. Is there still a kettlemania ride. We might just have to go for an old-timers reunion. I just checked my offline buddies on the icq and wouldn't you know it if pedalboy isn't in the list. Now we need Stine to chime in and say hi
> 
> -Carb


Hey, now that's an idea, MTBR oldtimers reunion lol
See how many are still riding and how many have to dig thru layers of dust to get to their bike 
I am guilty of the latter lol


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

more oldtimers checking in - this time from newfoundland which Im visiting.


----------



## slowride (Jan 13, 2004)

I don't remember Pedalboy or his fake suicide at all. Don't really know how that happened, because I saw in that link to the original post replies from Stine using her "Dragonfly" alias, which doesn't seem like it was that long ago to me, but based on the date it was 3 years ago. Anyway, I know I was on here at that time. I must have not been paying attention.


----------



## KeepinPace (Feb 3, 2004)

LeeL said:


> more oldtimers checking in - this time from newfoundland which Im visiting.


I knew I would see someone from SBTS come in here lol


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

polariss said:


> So in one way I guess that was good. I havne't scrolled own all the way but where's juliana?
> 
> ARmy Slow Rider...what are you doing out of Afghanistan??
> 
> Ok back to the post...it's truley some F*ed up sh*t....I remember that post too...and it was a shock.


Forget about this post. How bout some Polariss pics!!!!!!!!!

What up?

fc


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

francois said:


> Forget about this post. How bout some Polariss pics!!!!!!!!!
> 
> What up?
> 
> fc


 Evertime Polariss makes an appearance, someone gives me the excuse to post this classic from Spring Fling 2.

And given this turned into a renuion thread, perfect!


----------



## K'Endo (Dec 23, 2003)

lidarman said:


> Evertime Polariss makes an appearance, someone gives me the excuse to post this classic from Spring Fling 2.


Hmmm ... nice teddy.

Kn.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

*hot*

oh i mean cool--thx 4 posting dat. on the rare times she posts since she became a special agent and all we dont see many pix--oh there was one shot of just legs from costa rica and that's been it.



lidarman said:


> Evertime Polariss makes an appearance, someone gives me the excuse to post this classic from Spring Fling 2.
> 
> And given this turned into a renuion thread, perfect!


----------



## Carter Taylor (Jan 15, 2004)

*Wierd stufff....BT...*

still have a BT "rush" x-mas card collecting dust somewhere. Truly wierd thread.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Dr Faustus posted a cool Wikipedia link in another thread that people who are seriously upset about PedalBoy ought to read.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_troll

and in particular this seemed to pertain with the final paragraph being the kicker:
*Research and study: trolling as identity deception*

*Pre-history*

*Prior to DejaNews' archiving of Usenet, accounts of trolling were sketchy, there being little evidence to sort through. After that time, however, the huge archives were available for researchers. Perhaps the earliest known�although poorly documented�case is the 1982�1983 saga of AlexAndJoan from the CompuServe forums. Van Gelder, a reporter for Ms.real life a 50+ very shy psychiatrist from New York) pretended to be a highly bombastic, anti-religious, post-car-accident, wheelchair-bound, mute woman named Joan "in order to better relate to his female patients". This went on for two years and "Joan" had become a hugely detailed character with an array of emotional relationships. These began to fall apart only after "Joan" coaxed an online friend of hers into an affair with Alex.* magazine, documented the incident in 1996 in an article for his publication. Alex

*"Even those who barely knew Joan felt implicated�and somehow betrayed�by Alex's deception. Many of us on-line like to believe that we're a utopian community of the future, and Alex's experiment proved to us all that technology is no shield against deceit. We lost our innocence, if not our faith." (Van Gelder, 1996, p.534)*


----------



## Carter Taylor (Jan 15, 2004)

*Research paper on trolling?*

Well written. I liked the examples, for an unintellectual like me, I need them. They help me comprehend.


----------



## AZClydesdale (Jan 12, 2004)

*Whoa! one lame website*

Let me first say that I hesitated to post since I know I have WAY TOO MUCH time on my hands today. Here goes: I read this thread and related links and found it disturbing...although not shocking. I've known a few equally disturbed people in my day who have done equally (or worse) things.

It got me thinking about karma. Was he really in prison? Was there some other fate bestowed upon this loser?

So in a google search, I came across perhaps the "lamest websites I've ever seen". From what I can tell, the function of the site is to 'make your wish' for whatever you want in life. Cheap rent, wealth, to get laid, etc.. I'm not quite sure if someone answers these pleas of help.

Well maybe it is pure coincidence as there must be hundreds of "Eric Coufal"'s in the world....but since the post mentions depression and has a baiting tone, I think it might be a good chance it is PB. If it is not PB, my wish is he wins back his girlfriend. 

Here is the post:

--------------------http://www.luckom.com/wish/wish56.html-------------

Hello.

I would be more upbeat but I do not wish to be untrue to where I am at right now. I am making a wish, maybe it is two-fold.

I am in a major depression. I have been fighting this awful thing for three months now and I am slowly losing steam. I have been doing my part by running daily, eating very healthy (Omega-3's, St. Johns Wort, Fesh Produce, no caffeine, alcohol, and cuting down on sugars) forcing myself to do my work, and trying to be social when it is torturous.

It is not getting better. I live in a a very small Alaska town and do not have access to therpists or solid mental health care. Nor do I have insurance. If I could have a wish it would be for either a psychologist or therapist who could work with me via telephone on a sliding or free scale or for someone to provide financial assitance so I could make a weekly trip to my nearest city (drivable) to see a psychologist/therapist.

The second portion of this wish would be for my ex partner/significant other to call me. This has been one of the larger factors of my depression and I miss my friend, lover, buddy and partner.

She lives in my town and owns a cafe. I no longer go there as it is too painful. I want her to be free and alive and happy, but I do not know how to let go. I wish for her to talk to me, so we can try to laugh and reconnect. She owns a cafe called the Haven and it is no longer my Haven.

This sounds very melodramatic but it is very real to me and is affecting me in everyway. I try to be a god person and I am slowly losing that. I am running out of gas so to speak. If someone can help me or hear me I would be grateful.

Eric Coufal
[email protected]


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

AZClydesdale said:


> ..."I live in a a very small Alaska town... She owns a cafe called the Haven...."


From this little bit of info, you can find her name, photo, phone, address & email.

http://www.haven-cafe.com/

Kind scary when you think about it.


----------



## shabadu (Jan 12, 2004)

Gotta chime in on this thread, its cool to see the dust blown off some of these old names. 
Celly, go ride your bike...you'll remember how sweet it is...its just like riding a bike.
FWIW I just moved to Denver a few weeks ago, my fiance is starting Law Skool at DU on Monday. Rich, we should ride, but I don't have a bike that goes up. But I'm working on it.
Gotta honk my own horn: My DH bike has been working really well this season, 2 wins(1 NORBA), 2 seconds, 2 thirds, a fifth at DV Nationals (with a terrifying crash). I think I'm gonna go Semi-Pro next year. 
-Joe (Back to lurking the DH board)


----------



## The Prisoner (May 12, 2004)

*What's the big deal?*

A moron fakes suicide, a bunch old timers come back.


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

lidarman said:


> Evertime Polariss makes an appearance, someone gives me the excuse to post this classic from Spring Fling 2.


I always want to, but I don't want to look like King Perv. Thanks.


----------



## M-U-M (Dec 19, 2003)

Will this count as a copyright bid? *August 12, 2005. M-U-M has a concept.*

I wish to propose responsibility for: an article, short story, novel, mini-series, independent film or major movie release involving this whole scenario. MTB lawyers are welcomed to PM me.

I have demands!!!

I need: brake pads, Time clips, cable housings and tires. I would also like my car repaired, a new stove, gutters, carpet and removal of the "protected" bears so I can put out bird feeders again. I am a serious threat.

Or, PB can just send me a money transfer for what he owes me and I'll forget the whole thing&#8230;..

Edit: Nonny is going for the Grimmy Awards already?


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

*speaking of*

Speaking of the Grimey's, I think lidarman has supplied us a pic of the nominee that WILL win for best looking lurker.



M-U-M said:


> Edit: Nonny is going for the Grimmy Awards already?


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

Joe, it's not about the bike, but you knew that. Congrats on your successes & your engagement.

I actually rented a big bike and rode the lifts last weekend. Had so much fun I'm going next weekend too. Good to hear you're still out there killin it.


----------



## bones (Dec 19, 2003)

*ok, that's it...*



shabadu said:


> Gotta chime in on this thread, its cool to see the dust blown off some of these old names.
> Celly, go ride your bike...you'll remember how sweet it is...its just like riding a bike.
> FWIW I just moved to Denver a few weeks ago, my fiance is starting Law Skool at DU on Monday. Rich, we should ride, but I don't have a bike that goes up. But I'm working on it.
> Gotta honk my own horn: My DH bike has been working really well this season, 2 wins(1 NORBA), 2 seconds, 2 thirds, a fifth at DV Nationals (with a terrifying crash). I think I'm gonna go Semi-Pro next year.
> -Joe (Back to lurking the DH board)


 ok this post brought me out of lurkdom.

so, umm...

when did you get a fiance'??

sssup old-skoolers?

brad (soon to be mr. nicole kane)


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

shabadu said:


> Gotta chime in on this thread, its cool to see the dust blown off some of these old names.
> Celly, go ride your bike...you'll remember how sweet it is...its just like riding a bike.
> FWIW I just moved to Denver a few weeks ago, my fiance is starting Law Skool at DU on Monday. Rich, we should ride, but I don't have a bike that goes up. But I'm working on it.
> Gotta honk my own horn: My DH bike has been working really well this season, 2 wins(1 NORBA), 2 seconds, 2 thirds, a fifth at DV Nationals (with a terrifying crash). I think I'm gonna go Semi-Pro next year.
> -Joe (Back to lurking the DH board)


holy joe-ho-sovich!

Talk about old timers and stuff....

Welcome back to the front range man. Lets hook up...


----------



## shabadu (Jan 12, 2004)

bones said:


> ok this post brought me out of lurkdom.
> 
> so, umm...
> 
> ...


Yeah Brad! I got me a fine girlfriend who rips on skis and bikes last fall, but actually popped the question on Kebler Pass driving back to Salt Lake after the Crested Butte MSC racein the end of June. The wedding should be a year from last week in Montana. But now I'm in Denver and enjoying readily available, tasty, full strength beer.
Radair! Props on your name on the Nam plaque featured in the new MBA. That was cool to see and a damn good cause and nice donation.
I got a little picture in Mountain Biking a few months ago, the article on the Moab Test of Metal...I'm "airing into a sketchy landing" on a borrowed bike and wearing jeans.
Rich, yes we should ride. The shop I'm starting at has demo Yetis, Turners and Ellsworths which I am supposed to ride in order to be able to effectively sell. Not a bad deal, I will be taking advantage of that perk so I can go ride some trails.

I'm digging this thread, if only all the good parts were disconnected from the inherent lameness of the subject.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

*sigh---*

What???? Without the lameness the good parts would not have manifested. Therefore I declare it all good 



shabadu said:


> I'm digging this thread, if only all the good parts were disconnected from the inherent lameness of the subject.


----------



## hfly (Dec 30, 2003)

Ditto on the multiple congrats, Joe.

hfly


----------



## Julianna (Mar 5, 2004)

*Ridiculous!*

Hallo MA,

I must say, I am shocked at this. But, in retrospect, should not be. I tried to assist him, as did others; were we deceived and spent time with him when we could have been helping others for whom our words had meaning?

I pray he shall seek and receive help. PedalBoy, that is your direction; believe me from my personal experiences, you can overcome the demons within.

_(Taking deep breaths to avoid more anger and realising there are other things upon which to focus)_

OK, speaking of focus, images of Polariss are always a treat! How are you making, gorgeous? Of course, as a foreigner, perhaps you could "arrest" me on my next journey to the USA? After all, if I am to be hassled upon each arrival, why not be taken to the back room by you! ;D

And MA, thank you so very much for the birthday note. No, I am close but not there quite yet! And on your other question, still together, just exploring my "other" side... Remember Ticino? You know that of which I speak! ;D

OK, time to get off. Perhaps time shall allow for more lurquing in the morrow...

TOODLES!

Julianna
​


----------



## Brad_Trent (Jan 23, 2004)

*Joolz sighed: "...images of Polariss are always a treat! How are you making, gorgeous?"*

Joolz! Stop with the flirting...you're gettin' me all excited just picturing the two of you!!!

BeeT's


----------



## zenmonkey (Nov 21, 2004)

deleted my own stupidy - sorry to waste bandwidth


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

*time tunnel!*

sick.. time flies and kids are born. pheew.


----------



## Nonny (Sep 6, 2004)

*starts writing new reply... gets distracted by BT's avatar image... forgets everything...*


----------



## polariss (Jan 12, 2004)

*Ok here's a recent pic*



ArmySlowRdr said:



> oh i mean cool--thx 4 posting dat. on the rare times she posts since she became a special agent and all we dont see many pix--oh there was one shot of just legs from costa rica and that's been it.


Not Bike related.....infact...I've gone to the dark dark side....started learning how to ride horses.... but it's too be expected, everyone knows how lazy I am...

Jules-backroom anytime (this is for BT's sake...hahaha)

Pic: Ok it wouldn't up load...my

website


----------



## slowrider (May 15, 2004)

*Sad*

Sounds like a cry for attention that we are obviously reacting to and giving him axactly what he wants.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

slowrider said:


> Sounds like a cry for attention that we are obviously reacting to and giving him axactly what he wants.


 Sad? That is interesting actually.

When our kids and pets manipulate us with attention cries like this and we give in, the consequences might be a tougher time with them on down the road. But on the internet, giving someone attention might have a whole new meaning. Perhaps if someone like pedalboy has no self worth and gets what little he has from the internet, is that really all that sad we are contributing to it?

Maybe we should be proud we are helping him out?


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

*horses--*

always like 'em, but unfortunately i'm so allergic it's bad--to the point of distorted bulging eyes and other grossness when i'm around 'em.

nice pics on the website--looks as if you've added some recently. That 1 w/ you and the Haiti soldiers looks like something scary right out of a movie--Fog vs Escape from NY or something--lol.

hey-that whole "A.M" thing doesnt work--oh that was just if you were going to lock the entire site i guess--wonder what other kind of cool stuff is locked away on the site....



polariss said:


> Not Bike related.....infact...I've gone to the dark dark side....started learning how to ride horses.... but it's too be expected, everyone knows how lazy I am...
> 
> Jules-backroom anytime (this is for BT's sake...hahaha)
> 
> ...


----------



## MtbIrv (Jan 14, 2004)

*Funny thread.*

I'm not surprised. The guy is a total loser. I'm indifferent about it all. But I am enjoying the rest of this thread.

Hi everyone!


----------



## Lithium Dirt Fuch (Aug 15, 2005)

*Here I am coming out of the woodwork.*

Eric was a lousy piece of ****.

I have to admit with no shame, I did not feel a bit of sadness when I heard he was "dead". I figured it saved me the trouble, if I had ever met him. He never did anything to me, but KonaGrrrl, who was a dear friend of mine fell victim to his crap.

He scammed so many people. I figure faking his death was just a way to make the trail grow cold for a while.

It is interesting how many of us old timers, obviously still occasionally lurk, but do not post.

Hi everyone!


----------



## snapdragon (Aug 24, 2004)

*Wow....A Blast from the past!*

I haven't seen this many old timer's in AGES!

Mary Ann, how the HE!! are you and BG? Can't believe it's been, what, four years?! Wanna come to VT in September 

On Pedalboy...who cares. He's made his bed, he lays in it and I'm sure in some way is tortured by the pain he causes others. I feel badly for anyone to have a mental illness that they can't control and the pain they cause themselves and others.


----------



## zilla (Dec 31, 2003)

He he, I'm not surprised at this outcome.. I have known peds far longer than most here.. I was very suspicious when he posted his Death notice.. The dewd is craving attention, and will go to any length to get it.. This isn't the first time he's vanished after a huge sob story.. He pulled that crap on the MuD*S*l*u*ts in 98.. He's a very accomplished Con artist..


----------



## The Weasel (Dec 22, 2003)

No an active poster here, but I remember that (but not the stuff that lead up to it). I say who cares, but if you do see him, kick him in the balls. Score settled.


----------



## Biking Viking (Jan 12, 2004)

Fast Eddy said:


> ... but I don't want to look like King Perv. Thanks.


Well, eventually losing that title will take more than not posting pics of Polariss.


----------



## celly (Dec 20, 2003)

Lithium Dirt Fuch said:


> It is interesting how many of us old timers, obviously still occasionally lurk, but do not post.
> 
> Hi everyone!


Um,hoozat?


----------



## Mary Ann (Jan 13, 2004)

Life is good! 'Cept I sold my DH bike :-( Mike and I will share for a while. Won't miss it too much now that we've moved to Ottawa. There is a DH scene here, but it isn't Bromont.

Is your email still the charter.net one? If so, I'll fire you an email to give you more scoop.

Mary Ann


----------



## Mary Ann (Jan 13, 2004)

I think that's DFA. That handle threw me for a bit too, but I remember him using it in chat on the odd occasion.

Mary Ann


----------



## aliensporebomb (Feb 2, 2004)

*Holy Moly....*

The former Blue 'Goose materializes out of the dust and says hello.

Anyone remember me? 'Cept I converted my Blue 'Goose bike to a commuter.

I wondered if the whole PB saga was at its end, it's way too similar to a poster on
the bicycling.com board that caused similar issues but I thought I'd heard that PB
had died too.

Sad bid for attention.

Good to see some of the old regulars. Out riding again (new MTB hit 1000 miles just
yesterday which is cool). Life is good, no giant tumults to report. Working and trying
to be good, y'know?


----------



## celly (Dec 20, 2003)

Mary Ann said:


> I think that's DFA. That handle threw me for a bit too, but I remember him using it in chat on the odd occasion.
> 
> Mary Ann


Chat? Wazzat?

celly (renamed Paul Burchard)


----------



## Nonny (Sep 6, 2004)

Lithium Dirt Fuch said:


> Eric was a lousy piece of ****.
> 
> I have to admit with no shame, I did not feel a bit of sadness when I heard he was "dead". I figured it saved me the trouble, if I had ever met him. He never did anything to me, but KonaGrrrl, who was a dear friend of mine fell victim to his crap.
> 
> ...


LDF!?!?!?!?

geeez!!! talk about MIA lurkers... where ya been hiding dood? you ever gonna make it up for the central IL race series we've got going there?

Non.


----------



## Twilight Error (Jan 12, 2004)

Brad Trent said:


> Jesus...this post is gettin' ALL of the old pharts, ain' t it?!!
> 
> BeeT's


 We haven't _all_ commited fake suicide...


----------



## Charlie America (Jan 13, 2004)

*Yeah, and??*

Nice to see all the Old Pharts around here... makes me all misty-eyed (except BT of course). ;:^)

I'd suggest an Olde-Tymers Gathering, but getting all these domesticated fochs to agree on a site would be impossible.... and who would sponsor the Walker Downhill Challenge? Depends?

Man, I miss you guys...

Frigax the Vile


----------



## zilla (Dec 31, 2003)

Charlie America said:


> Nice to see all the Old Pharts around here... makes me all misty-eyed (except BT of course). ;:^)
> 
> I'd suggest an Olde-Tymers Gathering, but getting all these domesticated fochs to agree on a site would be impossible.... and who would sponsor the Walker Downhill Challenge? _*Depends*_?
> 
> ...


Not yet...


----------



## Orb (Jan 13, 2004)

Old-Timers? We doan need no steenking old-timers.  

Eff Pedalboy and the Kona he rode in (and out) on. I do like CA's idea of having an old pharts' gathering, though.

Nice to see y'all!


----------



## kristian (Jan 20, 2004)

shabadu said:


> Gotta chime in on this thread, its cool to see the dust blown off some of these old names.
> Celly, go ride your bike...you'll remember how sweet it is...its just like riding a bike.
> FWIW I just moved to Denver a few weeks ago, my fiance is starting Law Skool at DU on Monday. Rich, we should ride, but I don't have a bike that goes up. But I'm working on it.
> Gotta honk my own horn: My DH bike has been working really well this season, 2 wins(1 NORBA), 2 seconds, 2 thirds, a fifth at DV Nationals (with a terrifying crash). I think I'm gonna go Semi-Pro next year.
> -Joe (Back to lurking the DH board)


You're letting your wife to be go to school at DU?!?! Isn't that against the law for a CC alum? So if you're in Denver now, when are you coming to the Springs to ride again? You don't need a bike that goes up down here...


----------



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

I remember some of these names from way back when. I also vaguely remember seeing the PB suicide post. Its been a while. What a shmuck!

Whatever happened to Stine, JimmieHasBlueForks, MIkeT, Crasher, etc?


----------



## mynette (Mar 5, 2005)

*What would your Mother think??*

You turd


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

*Hey you...*



mynette said:


> You turd


I hear the McKenzie River Trail callin'. How have you been?


----------



## mynette (Mar 5, 2005)

*Among the Best Days of my Life!!!!*



Vader said:


> I hear the McKenzie River Trail callin'. How have you been?


Thanks for the awesome memories!!!!

I especially liked the gun part....and the morning part

Goes to show you how easy it is to commit crimes in the US of A.

Isn't it, Eric??


----------



## mynette (Mar 5, 2005)

*Here's what I have been Doing*

Two pinks and a blue.


----------



## ScottN (Jan 12, 2004)

Holy muther of reunions, batman.

Nice pics Mynette, kids are fun aren't they? 

Speaking of gatherings: I think all of you old skool mtbr'rs (and well, any of you less repectable new schoolers) should bring yourselfs and what passes for biking skills to the AZ desert in March. I'm sure a lot of you remember the first SPRING FLING we had!

Hell, enough of us have had children, we could turn my living room into a daycare for the week.

-Paul, does this count as an announcement?

SN


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

Did someone mention a March AZ gathering..ooh i wanna go--maybe I can get Raytheon to pay my way for a job interview in Tucson---schemeing already...March and Apr ought to be my last two months in the Army--then it's 20 years babeee..


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

ScottN said:


> I'm sure a lot of you remember the first SPRING FLING we had!


*raises hand* i do! i was there for that one. still have the scar on my elbow from the last day's riding too.


----------



## drewwski123 (Apr 15, 2004)

*Tucson*

ArmySlowRdr I am moving back to Tucson in November, 5 more years of the military left for me. Planning on staying there, the riding is great. Let me know if you make it, would be glad to show you around. Later Drew



ArmySlowRdr said:


> Did someone mention a March AZ gathering..ooh i wanna go--maybe I can get Raytheon to pay my way for a job interview in Tucson---schemeing already...March and Apr ought to be my last two months in the Army--then it's 20 years babeee..


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*Well, [email protected], if this don't beat all......*

Seems like you are not an "official" old timer on MTBR if you don't respond to this post so here is my token response.

That's it. I said it was token.

Well, one other thought. I have not scrolled through all the responses. Did Chef sign in?


----------



## Lithium Dirt Fuch (Aug 15, 2005)

Nonny said:


> LDF!?!?!?!?
> 
> geeez!!! talk about MIA lurkers... where ya been hiding dood? you ever gonna make it up for the central IL race series we've got going there?
> 
> Non.


D00d!!!

You are still alive! I very rarely ever frequent this place these days. I have been too busy trying to get a business off the ground. But I have been starting to ride again. And as a carrot to motivate me, I have grand plans on racing again.

I was actually at the Summit at Klondike this year. I was on the lookout for you and Fireboy. I saw a bunch of your boys there, but I I never did see you.


----------



## knobbydad (Dec 19, 2003)

*One more out from under his rock......*

after reading the Rev's post I figured I had better rear my ugly head too.

I'm following Celly's routine by occasionally lurking and barely riding. I need to do something about the not riding part.

Geez.........next thing you know Dogbert or somebody will post!


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*Eh? Old Phart's Gathering?*

Now there is an idea with more merit than PedalBoy I do believe.


----------



## BrokenBones? (Nov 9, 2004)

*Long time lurker 1st time poster*

Wow...... alot of names I remember from 5 to 6 years ago. I have never made a gathering, nor will I have time to with a wife and 2 soon to be teenage boys. Perhaps that will be within the realm once they are in college. Glad everyone seems to be doing well......caught a post from Stine awhile back glad to see things going well. May you all experience wealth, wisdom and good health. I am always here.....on and off.

Rob
PS I wonder what Pete's take on this would be?


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

ScottN said:


> -Paul, does this count as an announcement?


I hear Paul is playing in Squamish & Whistler this week.


----------



## dave w (Jan 13, 2004)

Nice to see a lot of old names here ... I guess except for Eric's!   


I'm still lurking here, too. Married and a parent, now...


----------



## TRex (Feb 26, 2005)

*<Readies Cheesapult>*

Hi folks!

Back to the Land 'O Lurk

T


----------



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

How about that Chewbaca guy? He still around?


----------



## (:aP (May 13, 2004)

Just curious....
I guess none of his "friends" actually tried to go to his funeral or knew where this guy lived or worked ??? Did he just show up at the trailhead & then disappear off into the sunset? 
I had a "friend" like that once. He would show up & party, borrow money and "stuff" from lots of people, then totally disappear for 6 months. Then suddenly one day he would reappear as if nothing happened. Usually all his "friends" would accept whatever excuse he had for not paying back his debts and life would go on till he repeated the cycle and disappeared again. He seemed to get a special thrill from conning people and living on the fringe of society.


----------



## Hammer (Jan 31, 2004)

*Guess I'll check in, too*

What a cause for a reunion!
Hey, PB, see, you still generate a lot of emotion. Think that's a good thing?
To all my friends from far and wide of the Passion board- yo!
I still have a couple bikes- unfortunately, they're pretty dusty most of the time. The powered 2-wheelers keep me busy more these days. 
I'll pedal a bike if I can slicky a ride to the top!

Rock on!


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

cool-thx. not sure where i'll end up but I've always liked the southwest.



drewwski123 said:


> ArmySlowRdr I am moving back to Tucson in November, 5 more years of the military left for me. Planning on staying there, the riding is great. Let me know if you make it, would be glad to show you around. Later Drew


----------



## dave w (Jan 13, 2004)

TRex said:


> Hi folks!
> 
> Back to the Land 'O Lurk
> 
> T


Man, they'll let just about anyone in here...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

if he faked it who cares (didn't go through all post)...he is just reaching out...


I say..................


----------



## ScottN (Jan 12, 2004)

Parent? Oh my! Congrats!


----------



## berrywise (Jan 15, 2004)

*What a good day to pick to stop by*

I only stop by every few weeks or so and I decided to stop in to see if anyone had posted anything about the Minnesota Off Road Summit coming up and I saw this post.....my oh my all I'm gonna say.

His suicide probably was posted the day before he probably went to jail for scamming money off numerous people here on this board and off.


----------



## Carb (Mar 8, 2005)

berrywise said:


> I only stop by every few weeks or so and I decided to stop in to see if anyone had posted anything about the Minnesota Off Road Summit coming up and I saw this post.....my oh my all I'm gonna say.
> 
> His suicide probably was posted the day before he probably went to jail for scamming money off numerous people here on this board and off.


Hey Berry - how ya been? Send me a pm sometime so we can catch up.
-Carb


----------



## tinytank (Jan 26, 2004)

*Wow.. so many old friends here...*

Many of them now married with children.

We should have an Old Fart Gathering but we need a nanny or two for all those kids.

I'm serious, how about August 2006?

Would Alberta be central enough for everyone.

I miss you all, it sure would be nice to all sit around a fire and catch up.

Annie
tt\


----------



## taco (Dec 30, 2003)

*Wow!!! I know you guys*

I see more familiar folks on this thread than I've seen in a long long time. Wow!! Coming out of the woodwork. I guess I'm not the only one who has stepped back into the shawdows to poke their head up on rare occasions.

For those who care. I left Hawaii in late 1999, spent three years in Landstuhl, Germany, got to San Antonio in 2003 and am now at Beautiful Fort Hood Texas with Clarksville, KY in my sights.

MTBR has changed a lot since I first got her in May of 87. I drop in maybe once every few weeks now, as opposed to the constant hourly monitoring of days past. I also seem to get more work done......

taco


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: Chewbaca*



GotMojo? said:


> How about that Chewbaca guy? He still around?


Not only around, but he came out for the *7th (!)* annual May by the Bay gathering this year. He's living in Austin with his own little tyke.

You can find some pics of him in threads linked here: http://webpages.cwia.com/emartini/mbtb7.html


----------



## Doug (Jan 12, 2004)

taco said:


> MTBR has changed a lot since I first got her in May of 87.


Going on line in '95 (?) probably being the most significant of those changes 

San Antonio? Hows the riding there. Moving that way in 2 weeks. Leaving winter and the NE trails I used* to love behind.

Not that I know many of the people posting, but was around since the begining (CTYankee then) so it is interesting to see just how many people still lurk about. How long before UPCC, Mike T (still get his Magura cult emails), Big Dave, Chef, etc check in.

OK, back to talking cameras at my other board.

*hardly ride them these days


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Doug said:


> How long before UPCC, Mike T (still get his Magura cult emails), Big Dave, Chef, etc check in.


UPCC is still here but uses the handle DeeEight, mostly over on the weight & vintage boards.

MikeT is still around, but mostly over on the brake board.


----------



## taco (Dec 30, 2003)

Doug said:


> Going on line in '95 (?) probably being the most significant of those changes
> 
> San Antonio? Hows the riding there. Moving that way in 2 weeks. Leaving winter and the NE trails I used* to love behind.
> 
> ...


I make it a point to have one ytpo in each post. I meant May of 97. I had a boring job at the time and could monitor passion by hitting refresh every half hour or so. You could go hours without a new post back in those days.

There's some decent riding in the SA area, but the best thing is the year 'round riding weather. Check out the bikemojo.com for more info.


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*LOL @ Nonny...*

Dude, you always could make me laugh. Good to see you come out of hiding.


Nonny said:


> *starts writing new reply... gets distracted by BT's avatar image... forgets everything...*


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*If you put something together...*

and you're serious, keep me/us posted. I would be very interested!!

Good to see you and Charlie America posting again.



tinytank said:


> Many of them now married with children.
> 
> We should have an Old Fart Gathering but we need a nanny or two for all those kids.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*Of Pedal Boy and Old Timers Gathering*

As for Pedal Boy: When I saw Mary Ann's post, I honestly couldn't believe it. One thing I've always taken from meeting people in person from this message board, whether it was at a gathering or from visiting another state or province, was how honest and sincere everyone usually was. Pedal Boy has put a black eye on what otherwise is a pretty good group of "axe murderers". I remember the "Pedal Boy is dead" post very well. Being one of those "Old Timers" mentioned above, I've seen many come and go during my time here (since 1995) I also remember the overwhelming sense of sadness because we had lost DaleRider1 not to long before. Pedal Boy, If you had extenuating circumstances that would prevent you from posting on a regular basis like you used to, such as the suggestion that you did some prison time, or like most of us who had kids and now don't have the time or desire to post all the time; simply fading into black would have been the way to go. But to use depression and suicide, something that I'm very personally familiar with being a sufferer of Acute Depression myself, was flat out low. It's bad enough that there are people in this world who think that folks who suffer from depression should just "snap out of it". To then have a looser like you make light of the situation is enraging. I'm not one to ever ban free speech, but all I can do is hope that the powers that be @ MTBR.com (i.e. Francis & Greg) can find a way to block you from ever posting here or in any of their other websites or message boards ever again. A cancer like you is not needed here or anywhere else.

As for the Old Timers Gathering: That has to be one of the greatest ideas for a gathering I've heard in a long time. I would suggest either doing it during one of the already existing gatherings (like AZSF) or somewhere most of us have never been too, like Tiny Tanks suggestion of Alberta. Either way, I'm in!! Whom ever or where ever you/we decide, lets plan it for far enough out to make it realistic for people to gather the necessary funds and logistics for the trip.

I hope more old timers come out of hiding! Harooks? The Sock? Cool Hands Luke?


----------



## Chip (Jan 12, 2004)

*I'm not sure what I'm more surprised about....*

....PedalBoy's resurrection or the vast improvement in MellowYellow's grammar/spelling.

I remember the "suicide" email like it was yesterday, mostly because it inspired me to use a variation of the tried-and-true "Fawn Leibowitz" tactic in order to get closer to rt.
Alas, once she discovered that I was a happily married man w/ two children the jig was up, but man......I'm tellin' ya I was THIS close to the promised land.

I'm actually glad to hear that PB is alive 'n kickin'. My "live and let live" lifestyle makes it rather tough when it comes to finding someone worthy of looking down upon and spitting at. Now I gots me a new target.

As the famous Horace Greeley (almost) said, "Go east, young man...and gear up for Chip's spittle".

-C

p.s. - It was actually John Soule, not Horace Greeley, who should be credited with the original "Go west..." statement. Consider this your history lesson for today.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Fawn's Dead?*



Chip said:


> ....PedalBoy's resurrection or the vast improvement in MellowYellow's grammar/spelling.
> 
> I remember the "suicide" email like it was yesterday, mostly because it inspired me to use a variation of the tried-and-true "Fawn Leibowitz" tactic in order to get closer to rt.
> Alas, once she discovered that I was a happily married man w/ two children the jig was up, but man......I'm tellin' ya I was THIS close to the promised land.
> ...


Look pal, rt only has room in her life for one internet stalker and you just up and left one day. Sorry, but you're out.

John Soule? You're a dork. You heading this way in October? I have a 5-spot with your name on it. If you can budget more time, we'll hit some other trails.

Ken


----------



## hurricane (Jan 12, 2004)

KeepinPace said:


> Just waiting to see some of the folks I rode with at SBTS chime in next lol


No comment on the whole PB thing as I don't know the boy, just chiming in on SBTS. One of my favourite rides of all time was flying down SunTop trying to keep up to Haruki. Way too much fun!


----------



## Chip (Jan 12, 2004)

*Out?? I was never in !!*



Ken in KC said:


> Look pal, rt only has room in her life for one internet stalker and you just up and left one day. Sorry, but you're out.
> Ken


Regretfully. And I really thought she was the one who would break me of my insatiable appetite for full-figured women. No, I don't mean fat, or even rubenesque for that matter. It's just that I prefer women, not girls. C'est la vie.

I'll be there come the first weekend in October. I'll either plan Sunday's return flight to be as late as possible or just stay until Monday. It appeared as though there was plenty of room for me to crash in the back of your passion wagon.

Cold beer/(semi)hot shower time.

-C


----------



## Schwinng (Jan 21, 2004)

*how the hell are ya, BT???*

Christ, I just visited your new(?) website -- just great, man. Jeezers, is there a more successful photographer than you???!!! God, those are some great shots, man. I really enjoyed them.

E-mail me through mtbr if you're expecting to be out in the L.A. area and have time to do some riding. Do you still have a place in Altadena to stay?

Best to you and CT in CT. And, thanks for the great X-Mas cards. I'll give you my new address when you contact me. I love those, man.

Thanks,

Herb


----------



## Schwinng (Jan 21, 2004)

*yo, celly ...*

Hey, congrats to you and Spike on your new addition to your family. Glad you guys are sharing the joy with your in-laws.

It's been awhile, eh, celly? Yeah, this does feel like an old pharts @ MTBR reunion. I even saw dr. hoo's post here tonight, too. Jeezers.

I've kind of dropped the regular mtn biking, too -- just too much going on with my family ... now 2 kids (6 and 10). And, I'm following in the footsteps of dr. hoo -- I'm now a professor. I love the summers off and the flexible work schedule (I can work from home about 1/2 the week).

Drop me an e-mail, bro. And, here's how I *was* spending some of my R&R time:

http://www.soundclick.com/herbshon

Have a good laugh!

Later, man. Again, congrats to you and Spike on Jr.

Herb


----------



## TRex (Feb 26, 2005)

*Uh Huh*



dave w said:


> Man, they'll let just about anyone in here...


More like they'll let just about anyone BACK in here...


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

Chip said:


> Regretfully. And I really thought she was the one who would break me of my insatiable appetite for full-figured women. No, I don't mean fat, or even rubenesque for that matter. It's just that I prefer women, not girls. C'est la vie.
> 
> I'll be there come the first weekend in October. I'll either plan Sunday's return flight to be as late as possible or just stay until Monday. It appeared as though there was plenty of room for me to crash in the back of your passion wagon.
> 
> ...


Ah, the obvious thing to do is to stay until Monday. You're more than welcome to stay at my place and sample some beer from my new keg fridge.

We can hit some trails that are a little further out of the city but are among my favorites. It will be good times indeed. I'm sure Dave will join us as well given the company and the trails we'll ride. They will be excellent.

Ken


----------



## Kriz (Jan 20, 2004)

*Kriz here*



KeepinPace said:


> Kind of makes you wonder who else from the past is going to show up lol


KeepinPace! from way back, SBTS I. I got an email from LeeL a few days ago announcing a Northshore Race. Thought I'd check in see if there was anything posted about it. My life is pretty hectic right now and I ride only once or twice a month.


I followed the pedalboy drama from a safe distance.

I miss the bantering of this crazy bunch!


----------



## Kriz (Jan 20, 2004)

*Hammer!*

Rock on![/QUOTE]

Oh Gosh, this is something else!

I have two recently cleaned bikes. I rode one and gave them both a bath. I suppose Galbraith is pretty dry these days!


----------



## Kriz (Jan 20, 2004)

Hey! Yes! It's been waaay too long. That means I have a year to get back in shape!

Glad you chimed in.


----------



## Shockee (Jan 16, 2004)

*pathological prick*



Mary Ann said:


> I am angry enough about this that I want to make it a thread of its own so no one misses it. Ref: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?postid=1111975#poststop
> 
> PedalBoy, your return here 3 years after your supposed suicide is appalling. Many of us actually mourned you. Yes, I cried real tears. I have no idea what led you to faking your own death online, but it's clear you've been ill for many years. PLEASE get the help you so desparately need and leave us alone at MTBR.
> 
> Mary Ann


Definitely falls into one of those DSM IV TR Axis 2 categories, eg antisocial P.D. Probably not aware of his own disorder and is untreatable. Avoid at all costs.


----------



## JimC. (Dec 30, 2003)

*whelp*

it was your photos and MA's magnetic personality that got me to email Zap to find Mike T. to find MTBR in late 98?

and celly and balh blah blah....

Loved your black and white Btees. Jim


----------



## Brad_Trent (Jan 23, 2004)

Ya know...if this thread keeps on going like this, Francis is gonna have to rename it "The Old Phart Reunion Cry-In"...!

Herb...got the e-mail...great to hear from you after all this time. I'll shoot you a note later on...

And another thing...Old Phart Reunion 2006? ALBERTA?!! I'm gettin' a headache...

BeeT's


----------



## knollybikes.com (Jan 8, 2004)

*Awesome, awesome trail!*



hurricane said:


> No comment on the whole PB thing as I don't know the boy, just chiming in on SBTS. One of my favourite rides of all time was flying down SunTop trying to keep up to Haruki. Way too much fun!


Suntop was an awesome trail - I can't believe that was almost 6 years ago! I still remember freezing all night long in Greg's basement 

Harookz is well - back MTB riding after a 5-6 year hiatus (mostly learing how to pull the trigger on his multitude of Canon EOS toys and spending a lot of time on his BMX). He's fully back into mountain bike riding, as well as getting very serious with his photography. He had three pictures in Bike Magazine's Photo annual last month: one of his mentor Sterling Lawrence and two in the actual "photo annual" part of the mag.

How's family life going these days? I'm really busy with - guess what - Knolly Bikes of course.

Cheers,

Noel


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

Mary Ann said:


> ............I remember him using it in chat on the odd occasion. Mary Ann


I remember that cutie Michelle who breezed through Chat way back in early '98. What a fox she was eh? Very young and naive if I remember correctly. Didn't you school her on the evils of Snurfling Ma? Where DID you get your first hand experience? Maybe I don't wanna know.


----------



## MTK (Feb 18, 2004)

*Ummm,*

I did not read through all the post's,but It was so nice to
see the Old Timers like me. I always read PB's threads,
but I dont think I ever responded. I was trying to figure out
why so many of us let him get under our skin? I too was Not
Upset when the news of him came. I must admit, I felt guilty
for feeling that way. Strange how a thread can bring back the
OG's. I have nothing to say about PB now,other than, "Good
Lookin Out Mary Ann". I'm still here.

MTK


----------



## MTK (Feb 18, 2004)

*Hammer,*

how is your Dog? I could be wrong,but you a Dog No? Taco,thank you for the
update,I care. All these Old Timers,it's great.

MTK

Post Script: Chewy,great to hear about you.


----------



## dave w (Jan 13, 2004)

tinytank said:


> Many of them now married with children.
> 
> We should have an Old Fart Gathering but we need a nanny or two for all those kids.


I think we're going to need more than two nannies!  
The base camp is going to need its own daycare center...


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*hey!*



Chip said:


> Regretfully. And I really thought she was the one who would break me of my insatiable appetite for full-figured women. No, I don't mean fat, or even rubenesque for that matter. It's just that I prefer women, not girls. C'est la vie.
> 
> [snip]
> 
> -C


be nice! some of us can't help it if puberty passed us by without stopping. besides, i prefer to call it "petite"  

rt

ps - really nice to see so many names out of lurker land.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

Mary Ann said:


> I am angry enough about this that I want to make it a thread of its own so no one misses it. Ref: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?postid=1111975#poststop
> 
> PedalBoy, your return here 3 years after your supposed suicide is appalling. Many of us actually mourned you. Yes, I cried real tears. I have no idea what led you to faking your own death online, but it's clear you've been ill for many years. PLEASE get the help you so desparately need and leave us alone at MTBR.
> 
> Mary Ann


all,

until seeing so many familiar names pop up i had little interest in replying to this thread. but it's fantastic to "see" so many of you crawl out of the woodwork. the personalities who now lurk, check in occasionally or rarely are all sorely missed.

as for eric, well, i don't give a rat's behind what he does. as a very wise person told me about 6 years ago, crazy people do crazy things.

it's best to move forward with your life, which is exactly what it looks like everyone has done. congrats to all on engagements, marriages, and babies (many of whom are no longer babies!).

if a gathering gets organized i will do my best to be there.

rt (back to writing up my latest race rept....i mean, working )


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*Petite girls*



*rt* said:


> be nice! some of us can't help it if puberty passed us by without stopping. besides, i prefer to call it "petite"
> 
> rt
> 
> ps - really nice to see so many names out of lurker land.


I have dated girls of rt's stature; there ain't nothing wrong with them, in fact I think they are hot! go on with your bad self, rt.

Mellow Yellow <---"Chick's on bikes... always a beautiful thing to behold"


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*Hey you...*



Kriz said:


> Hey! Yes! It's been waaay too long. That means I have a year to get back in shape!
> 
> Glad you chimed in.


Good to see that you're alive and well. Say hello to Andy. Hope the kids are doing well!


----------



## Grandpaboy (Mar 2, 2004)

*new name/old person*

Here is another old timer, stopped in today for the first time in a few years and saw this thread. Hwo strange.

I used to post here as "bonee" a few years ago, 2001 and 2002 mainly. Tailed off a lot. When the site changed discussion formats a few years ago I guess I re-registered as Grandpabuy because when I entered in my email address, Grandpaboy and my old password were sent back. I even remember this suicide thing. About the time I stopped posting.

I'm still riding a lot, but just very busy. Really miss the fun over here. I see there is still some drama!

Where is Petey boy? Biking Viking?

And Brad Trent is alive and kicking. Here is a pic from the good old days...seperated at birth?


----------



## Drewpy (Jan 9, 2004)

Whatabunchadorks!

Who cares about the 'old-timers'? The next generation is here and you guys need to find somewhere else to go. It's our board now.


----------



## Zeroack (Jul 4, 2005)

ish....you come back and you know it's gonna be different, BUT MAN! Ped's dies, comes back and then causes all the Ole Farts to chime in.

Well everyone that knew me won't know Zeroack....it's my alter ego I used on other forums. Since I can't get TRON to work on this forum, I'll use Zeroack.

I can't tell you how good it is to see names from the past....

Now once again...some one put up another chat room!!!

Zero AKA TRON


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

Drewpy said:


> Whatabunchadorks!
> 
> Who cares about the 'old-timers'? The next generation is here and you guys need to find somewhere else to go. It's our board now.


You, ya whippersnapper, can kiss our collective sagging, wrinkly arses. What was the question again?


----------



## celly (Dec 20, 2003)

tinytank said:


> Many of them now married with children.
> 
> We should have an Old Fart Gathering but we need a nanny or two for all those kids.
> 
> ...


Alberta would work for me? 

Hiya Annie. Isn't parenting grand?


----------



## chewbacca (Jan 29, 2004)

*who? what? huh?*



GotMojo? said:


> How about that Chewbaca guy? He still around?


here. crazy eric...

he was cool with me everytime I met up with him...I got no personal ill will towards the fella...but I've read and heard alot of other **** that's just wrong...

oh well...back to the background...

bryan


----------



## knollybikes.com (Jan 8, 2004)

chewbacca said:


> here. crazy eric...
> 
> he was cool with me everytime I met up with him...I got no personal ill will towards the fella...but I've read and heard alot of other **** that's just wrong...
> 
> ...


Hey Bryan:

My experiences exactly.

On a completely different topic, the "Grey Ghost" kicks ass, and I'll give "The Phoenix" the second runner up podium spot!

Hope all is well!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

for shitz and giggles, funny stuff


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

JohnniO said:


> for shitz and giggles, funny stuff


For those around here since the 90's I think I'll bump this anually.


----------



## Mr. GT (Jan 17, 2004)

Its nice to see all the old names back inMTBR.......to bad it took a fake death to bring back all the old timers...


I been around for a while just rarely post.


----------



## dave w (Jan 13, 2004)

::rustycreakingsound::

Who disturbs my slumber??


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jan 16, 2004)

*Jayzus, just when I thought I'd escaped this place...*

... I get hooked back in again with a Pedalboy email. Its like being Catholic, you can never quite get away.

Slarts
The Bike Shop That Dare Not Speak Its Name


----------



## Charlie America (Jan 13, 2004)

The dead (as in this post) rise again... and just before Easter!

Must be a St Patty's week issue (or maybe I'm still hung over from Tuesday).

I miss you guys (and gals) and my bike. Spring is here (officially today) and the snow's gone. Time to break the stick outta mothballs and get her ready for the trails.


----------



## Brad_Trent (Jan 23, 2004)

*JohnniO, playing the role of grave digger, said: "...For those around here since the 90's I think I'll bump this anually....."*

BwaaaaHaHaHaHa!!! Just what the place needs...an injection of Geritol! On the other hand, I suppose it can't hurt to remind the youngsters that sh¡tstains like Peds actually do exist on the big old interweb and how to avoid a turd like him. And now all of us Old Pharts can gather 'round and talk about the way things was..._back in the day!_

_*Shalom BeeYotch!!!*_

BT

PS: And it gives me an excuse to tell you to head on over to my newly redesigned site and check out my blog as well...

SIte: https://www.bradtrent.com
Blog: https://damnuglyphotography.wordpress.com


----------



## Billy Zoom (Dec 31, 2003)

*Now THIS is more like it.*

Great blast from the past.

Speaking of gatherings, you all missed the first annual "Suckas in Sedona" gathering last weekend. Me and Schwinng. I'll leave out the agonizing details, eh Herbie? 

Here's my response to all these names and Herbie's "incident".

On a serious note, a gathering sounds mighty, mighty good.

Joel


----------



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

Now we just need a Pete sighting.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Oh...*



GotMojo? said:


> Now we just need a Pete sighting.


I'm sure he's spoken up once or twice...


----------



## bikerchic (Jan 17, 2004)

*Easter and the great resurection?*

RIP


----------



## pakuni rider (Mar 25, 2009)

Ken in KC said:


> I'm sure he's spoken up once or twice...


Liar.


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

Charlie America said:


> The dead (as in this post) rise again... and just before Easter!
> 
> Must be a St Patty's week issue (or maybe I'm still hung over from Tuesday).
> 
> I miss you guys (and gals) and my bike. Spring is here (officially today) and the snow's gone. Time to break the stick outta mothballs and get her ready for the trails.


You know you want to (all y'all). We'll do a DR1 shot for old times...

May by the Bay 11 --> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=512408


----------



## rockybird (Sep 25, 2011)

How many of you all still mountain bike? Reviving this old thread out of curiosity...


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Still riding and racing and will be until I fake my own death.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jan 16, 2004)

*The Sock and Slartibartfast are still riding!*



rockybird said:


> How many of you all still mountain bike? Reviving this old thread out of curiosity...


Still creaking along.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Slartibartfast said:


> Still creaking along.


Right on! You guys look great.


----------



## rockybird (Sep 25, 2011)

Awesome!! Great pics!! Is LDF still out there?


----------



## wg (Dec 20, 2003)

Still here. My last "new" MTB was purchased from Slartibartfast's shop. umm.... years ago. It finally gave up the ghost last summer.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

I have little to add, other than to say that this thread has the most awesome title


----------



## WHCSC (Mar 30, 2004)

I didn't post much "back in the day" but I sure remember all your names and enjoyed stalking your posts


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

WHCSC said:


> I didn't post much "back in the day" but I sure remember all your names and enjoyed stalking your posts


One post per year. Seems like a good pace.


----------



## WHCSC (Mar 30, 2004)

eatdrinkride said:


> One post per year. Seems like a good pace.


I've always been a "slow and steady" kind of guy


----------

